# Roku 3



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm thinking of picking up the newest Roku box..Anybody have one one??..Would like to hear your thoughts on it...It says it can support up to 7.1 and its now on the 5 gigahertz band for faster streaming...I see it only has an HDMI output, which is fine with me..
I can run this through my receiver, just like a blu ray player right??
Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Haven't used the Roku 3 but tried the Roku stick for a little while. It will work with your receiver just like any other HDMI source.


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thanks!!..Just picked it up and seems pretty cool so far!!


----------

